# New Toy XMC-1



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

Greetings from the Emotiva forums...what do you think of it so far?


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll be eagerly awaiting what your thoughts are as I'm looking at getting this myself. Let us know what you think!


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Would be good to get your impressions.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

Will get a good report posted this evening. So far loving it, only a couple minor issues mainly me learning 
the menu, and where things are located.


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

So what are you watching at 1080p / 60hz?


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

jaguar717 said:


> So what are you watching at 1080p / 60hz?


mostly bluray right now.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok here we go ,it's late But I said I would post a review this evening. Will post more tomorrow.

1 packing usual double box but when you open it you get a surprise.
the xmc comes in a black bag with emotive on it almost like a crown royal bag.
Like opening a fine jewelry box. Really cool!!!

2 LP play I use a XPS-1 for my turntable. I have a pretty good Sansui with a good cart.
Just great, just warm wonderful sound, no color to the sound nothing just music.
I was running it in stereo mode with subs active. Have not tried the ref. mode yet.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok got to watch a couple of my go to movies tonite. I started with Transformers Dark Side of the moon.
I wanted a good LFE track so I could check out my subs. I have 2 WO32 subs and 1 15 in ported box
Which brings me to the sub outputs on the XMC-1. I have tried several times to get them to play well with 
each other but never could. I had tight music bass or low boomy bass, just never could get them to sound good together. Well tried again with the XMC-1, and finally got what I have been wanting for a long time!!! 
It took a couple tries but, thanks to a post on the Emotiva forumI learned the trick. Always start in stereo 
mode for subs and set levels,EQ,ect.... After your done switch to dual mono, both subs see the same signal 
level but your stereo settings for each sub remains. By doing this I have great bass for music and LFE.
XMC-1 sub EQ system gets a A+ from me.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Total comfort, Do you plan to connect a computer to the XMC-1 via the asynchronous USB port?


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

fbczar said:


> Total comfort, Do you plan to connect a computer to the XMC-1 via the asynchronous USB port?


Yes I do. I have tried it with the usb port and not got it working yet. Currently using my HDMI out from my PC
and it is working fine, but I have a lousy sound card and am looking forward to getting the USB up and 
working. Going to call Emotiva and see if they can walk me thru it. When using the USB now it seems that I 
lose lock on the signal and then get it back, and it just keeps going back and forth lock / no lock.
I'm not sure I have everything set right for that input so going to give Emotiva a call. Will let you know what 
I find out.


----------



## jkvoth (Mar 26, 2010)

Any HDMI handshake issues? I bought a Sherbourn PT-7030 when they went on sale and while it's a great processor, it has some handshake problems. I'm hoping to stick with the smaller companies when it comes to processors and amps but they tend to have minor annoying issues that Marantz and the like don't have.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Totalcomfort, Which Bluray/CD player do you use?


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

I've not had any HDMI handshake issues. At this point I'm using an Oppo BDP-93(and have tested the BDP-83 as well), a Comcast/Motorola HD STB, the balanced outputs and the AES/EBU output from an Emotiva ERC-2. As for the handshake issues that might happen with a PT-7030, remember that the Sherbourn is Cirrus based processor and the XMC-1 is a Texas Instruments based platform.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

jkvoth said:


> Any HDMI handshake issues? I bought a Sherbourn PT-7030 when they went on sale and while it's a great processor, it has some handshake problems. I'm hoping to stick with the smaller companies when it comes to processors and amps but they tend to have minor annoying issues that Marantz and the like don't have.


ZERO issues very fast switch time, unlike my umc that was sloooow!!!


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

fbczar said:


> Totalcomfort, Which Bluray/CD player do you use?


Using a sony about 2yrs old with 3D, plan on upgrading very soon.


----------



## jkvoth (Mar 26, 2010)

totalcomfort said:


> ZERO issues very fast switch time, unlike my umc that was sloooow!!!


That's great to hear. It looks like a smaller company finally got HDMI right. Outlaw struggled and never could get it done. Sherbourn's processor is great, especially with a built in 8 channel parametric EQ, but the HDMI issues can get annoying. I really like supporting the smaller AV companies if I can. It just seems like their amplifiers are the best bargain on the planet but they seem to have struggled to keep up with the Denon's, Onkyo's etc. in the multi channel processor market.


----------



## carodriguez1214 (Sep 12, 2014)

how do you like it


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im very interested in your take on DIRAC room EQ...


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

RTS100x5 said:


> Im very interested in your take on DIRAC room EQ...


They have not released the software yet:foottap: Maybe in the next week from what I have read??
This was one of the major things that swayed me to purchase. After having it a while I would have still
purchased one without the Dirac, this is one of the best pre/pro I have ever listened to.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

carodriguez1214 said:


> how do you like it


Loving it so much I had to ditch the sony bluray player. Just ordered a oppo 103 don't tell the wife LOL


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds reasonable to me. The 103 is perfect for the XMC-1.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

fbczar said:


> Sounds reasonable to me. The 103 is perfect for the XMC-1.


Why doesn't my wife understand this, I just don't get it ??? :dontknow:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was going to suggest the Oppo 105 audiophile edition but too late.... the wives really hate that one anyways .... $1200 :rant:


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

Took a serious look at the 105, but decided that I was going to let the XMC do the audio decoding.
Plus the WAF was much better at 499 vs 1200.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like there is a new Emotiva power amplifier, XPA-7, to pair with the XMC-1.

http://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/xpa-7

and specs from the Emotiva website:



Number of channels: 7
Topology: fully discrete, highly optimized dual differential, high current, short signal path Class A/B with premium components throughout
Power output (all 7 channels driven): 
200 watts RMS per channel @ 8 ohms (0.02% THD)
315 watts RMS per channel @ 4 ohms (0.2% THD)
Power output (two channels driven):
520 watts RMS per channel @ 8 ohms (0.1% THD)
Rated power bandwidth: 20 Hz to 20 kHz +/- 0.06 dB
Broadband Frequency response: 5 Hz to 80 kHz, +0 -1dB
Amplifier gain: 29 dB
Signal to Noise Ratio: 
1 watt: > 101 dB
Full power: > 117 dB
Input impedance: 
unbalanced: 23.5 kohms
balanced: 33 kohms
Power supply: 
1,700VA toroidal transformer with 120,000uF storage capacitance
Size:
unboxed: 17” wide x 7 3/4” (4RU) high x 19” deep
boxed: 23 1/2" wide x 12" high x 24 3/4" deep
Weight: 96 lbs (111 lbs boxed)


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice I like it!!!


----------



## petes (Feb 8, 2011)

News over on the Emotiva Lounge that there's going to be REW integration!!!! Apparently, there's going to be the ability to download the PEQ settings onto a memory stick and upload them directly onto the XMC-1. Huge news - given the amount of time it currently takes with the UMC-200 to do the uploads.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

totalcomfort said:


> They have not released the software yet:foottap: Maybe in the next week from what I have read??
> This was one of the major things that swayed me to purchase. After having it a while I would have still
> purchased one without the Dirac, this is one of the best pre/pro I have ever listened to.



Like "RTS100x5," I'm dying to find out more about Dirac Live in this processor on two counts:
Does it sound better or just different than using the REW upload feature mentioned by "petes"
Is Dirac Live enabled for non-PCM sources (such as a the new Comcast cable boxes)?
Regarding Item 1:
REW and Dirac Live each have their own merits, and I'm not trying to start an off-topic debate. Just interested in a real world example of time-domain correction. REW admits they offer none (according to the section at the bottom of this page), whereas Dirac Lives claims it's an essential ingredient (according to this tecnical description). 

Regarding Item 2:
To get Dirac in today's market with my current setup, I'd have to add an outboard miniDSP nanoAVR-DL. But that only supports PCM, so it would work with my Oppo but not my cable box. I was thinking of replacing my Emotiva UMC-1 processor with the XMC-1, or at least something with Audyssey.

Any comments/suggestions/tips so far?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

I currently have a Denon AVR-4311/Emotiva XPA-5 setup running nice Paradigm speakers.

Sounds really nice, but you know this hobby - you're always looking to find better sound.

Think I'd notice any appreciable difference between the Denon (used as a processor) and the XMC-1?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I currently have a Denon AVR-4311/Emotiva XPA-5 setup running nice Paradigm speakers.
> 
> Sounds really nice, but you know this hobby - you're always looking to find better sound.
> 
> Think I'd notice any appreciable difference between the Denon (used as a processor) and the XMC-1?


That really depends on a number of things. How good your speakers are, your room acoustics and simply how well you do the Audyssey auto room EQ (mic placement and positions are key) If done right there would be very little if any audable difference.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Along the lines of what Tony has stated - you are likely to make a more noticeable improvement by doing acoustic treatment to your room if you have not already.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

Peter Loeser said:


> Along the lines of what Tony has stated - you are likely to make a more noticeable improvement by doing acoustic treatment to your room if you have not already.


Thanks - just by a few tweaks (learned from other posts at HTShack), I noticed an improvement. Time to learn a lot more about this critical subject!


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> That really depends on a number of things. How good your speakers are, your room acoustics and simply how well you do the Audyssey auto room EQ (mic placement and positions are key) If done right there would be very little if any audable difference.


I think you would find the difference between the Denon 4311 and XMC-1 to be significant. Emotiva offers a 30-day trial so that might be a good option for you. In my case, the XMC-1 was a major improvement. I also find Dirac to be considerably better in my room than Audyssey. If you compare the parts of the two units it is pretty easy to see that the XMC-1 is the superior unit. I find the difference in stereo music to be very pronounced.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

100% agree that the xmc will be a step up. I have had mine with Dirac for some time, and after a few tips from the Emotiva forum my set up has never sounded better. The time domain adjustments in Dirac are a huge plus in my set up. Go for it, you will never be sorry!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

totalcomfort said:


> 100% agree that the xmc will be a step up.


May I ask what you had before?


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> May I ask what you had before?


I went thru 2 Yamaha's 1 sony and a umc 1. Still have the aventage Yamaha (daughter is using it in her home)
liked a lot of things about it, but YAPO is not in the same league as Dirac IMO. The umc 1 sounded good after a bunch of work with REW, but is about 10 steps behind the xmc IMO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I can see why you hear a difference but I think if your using a receiver with Audyessey multi eq XT 32 particularly with outboard amps there would be no difference. 
I've been eyeing the xmc1 But can't see how it would improve my system either given how much it costs.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

With all due respect, the difference between any Denon receiver and the XMC-1 is profound. I use the XMC-1 with a B&K 7250 which is the same amp I used with all my Denon receivers. The XMC-1 is considerably better. Just check the parts lists. Audyssey XT-32 is good, but Dirac is amazing. Like I said earlier, take advantage of the 30 day trial.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

I really appreciate the input.

I've decided to hold off until the full version of Dirac is released, a smartphone app is released, and I see some independent professional reviews with hard numbers. 

Honestly, my biggest concern is that most (certainly not all) of XMC-1's fans are former UMC owners. They're only paying a percentage due to their upgrade for life card. But for people like me, it's $2000, which is a lot to pay for, say, a 5% improvement in audio quality.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I really appreciate the input.
> 
> I've decided to hold off until the full version of Dirac is released, a smartphone app is released, and I see some independent professional reviews with hard numbers.
> 
> Honestly, my biggest concern is that most (certainly not all) of XMC-1's fans are former UMC owners. They're only paying a percentage due to their upgrade for life card. But for people like me, it's $2000, which is a lot to pay for, say, a 5% improvement in audio quality.


Like you, I had to pay full price for the XMC-1. It does make sense to wait for the full version of Dirac since it should be available fairly soon. I am confident you will find the XMC-1 is a considerable upgrade, much more than 5%, over even the Denon 4520, especially if you listen to music.


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the XMC-1 and downloaded Dirac and guess what? It doesn't play with the Mac yet. There was no mention of that upon release as I recall. It took an email to tech to find out.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Emotiva will have a Mac version "soon", but you can use Bootcamp as a stopgap measure till the real
thing arrives. I have an XMC-1 and use an inexpensive windows 8.1 laptop, but like you, I am a Mac person so it is irritating.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

FYI - I've now had my XMC-1 for 9 months, and I love it just as much today as when I first installed it!


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FYI - I've now had my XMC-1 for 9 months, and I love it just as much today as when I first installed it!


+1 love mine also. Rumor has it they have more upgrades for it in the works!!


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Besides HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 what else are you referring to?


----------

